# possible leak on Dark Angels



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

I was looking on KR multicase web site and found some possible clues to what they are gonna release for Dark Angels. It looks like they are getting a dreadknight, contemptor dread, and storm raven. It also looks like GW is gonna sell a new Raven Wing battle force.

I am deducing this from the products that KR multicase is selling.



my source is this link.

http://www.krmulticase.com/whatfits.aspx


Dark Angels (Warhammer 40,000) :

Trays:

F4T
36 Troops
F3T
36 figures (HQ)/ or 36 Terminators
F4H
18 Troops
F3H
18 figures (HQ)/ or 18 Terminators
N4T
40 Troops
N3T
40 Troops
N3H
20 Troops
N4H
20 Troops
M4T
50 Troops
M3T
50 Troops
M4H
25 Troops
M3H
25 Troops
V1T
4 Drop Pods
V1H
2 Drop Pods
V2T
8 Rhinos/ Razorbacks/ Whirlwinds (removable turrets)
V2H
4 Rhinos/ Razorbacks/ Whirlwinds (removable turrets)
V5T
4 Predators/ Vindicators
V5T
8 Rhinos/ Razorbacks/ Whirlwinds/ Speeders
V5T
2 Landraider plus 4 Dreadnoughts
V5H
2 Predators/ Vindicators
V5H
4 Rhinos/ Razorbacks/ Whirlwinds/ Speeders
V5H
1 Landraider plus 2 Dreadnoughts
D2T
30 Terminators
D2H
15 Terminators
SM1+SM1
2 Predators
SM1+SM2
1 Predator, 2 Rhino
SM1+SM3
1 Predator, 1 Vindicator
SM1+SM4
1 Predator, 6 Bikes
SM1+SM20
1 Predator, 1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike
SM1+SM21
1 Predator, 1 Tempest
SM1+SM22
1 Predator, 2 Speeder
SM2+SM2
4 Rhino
SM2+SM3
2 Rhino, 1 Vindicator
SM2+SM4
2 Rhino, 6 Bikes
SM2+SM20
2 Rhino, 1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike
SM2+SM21
2 Rhino, 1 Tempest
SM2+SM22
2 Rhino, 2 Speeder
SM3+SM3
2 Vindicator
SM3+SM4
1 Vindicator, 6 Bikes
SM3+SM20
1 Vindicator, 1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike
SM3+SM21
1 Vindicator, 1 Tempest
SM3+SM22
1 Vindicator, 2 Speeder
SM4+SM4
12 Bikes
SM4+SM20
6 Bikes, 1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike
SM4+SM21
6 Bikes, 1 Tempest
SM4+SM22
6 Bikes, 2 Speeder
SM5+SM5
2 Predator
SM5+SM6
1 Predator, 2 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind
SM5+SM7
1 Predator, 3 Dreadnoughts
SM5+SM8
1 Predator, 6 Bikes
SM5+SM23
1 Predator, 2 Speeders
SM5+SM25
1 Predator, 2 Contemptor dreadnoughtsk:
SM6+SM6
4 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind
SM6+SM7
2 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 3 dreadnoughts
SM6+SM8
2 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 6 bikes
SM6+SM23
2 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 2 Speeders
SM6+SM25
2 Rhinos/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 2 Contemptor dreadnoughtsk:
SM7+SM7
6 Dreadnoughts
SM7+SM8
3 Dreadnoughts, 6 bikes
SM7+SM23
3 Dreadnoughts, 2 Speeders
SM7+SM25
3 Dreadnoughts, 2 Contemptor dreadnoughtsk:
SM8+SM8
12 Bikes
SM8+SM23
6 Bikes, 2 Speeders
SM8+SM25
6 Bikes, 2 Contemptor dreadnoughtsk:
SM9
1 Landraider, 1 Rhino
SM10+SM10
2 Drop pods
SM10+SM11
1 Drop pod, 3 Rhino/ Razorback
SM10+SM12
1 Drop pod, 1 Dreadnought drop pod
SM10+SM17
1 Drop pod, 1 Dreadknightk:
SM11+SM11
6 Rhino/ Razorback
SM11+SM12
3 Rhino/ Razorback, 1 Dreadnought drop pod
SM11+SM17
3 Rhino/ Razorback, 1 Dreadknightk:
SM12+SM12
2 Dreadnought drop pods
SM12+SM17
1 Dreadnought drop pod, 1 Dreadknightk:
SM13
8 Dreadnoughts (magnetised arms)
SM15
Stormraven, Flight stand, Dreadnought, 12 troopsk:
SM16
2 Stormravensk:
SM17+SM17
2 Dreadknightk:
SM20+SM20
2 Thunderfire cannon, 6 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike
SM20+SM21
1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike, 1 Tempest
SM20+SM22
1 Thunderfire cannon, 3 Servitor/ Techmarine or Bike, 2 Speeder
SM21+SM21
2 Tempest
SM21+SM22
1 Tempest, 2 Speeder
SM22+SM22
4 Speeder
SM23+SM23
4 Speeders
SM23+SM25
2 Speeders, 2 Contemptor dreadnoughts
SM24
1 Landraider, 2 Dreadnoughts
SM25+SM25
4 Contemptor dreadnoughtsk:
Sets:

Dark Angels Set A
What it holds: 2x Rhino/ Whirlwind/ Razorback, 1x Predator, 18 Terminators, 100 troops
Set contains: 4x M4H, SM5, SM6, F3H
Dark Angels Set B
What it holds: 4x Rhino, 2x Predator (rem. turrets), 100 troops
Set contains: 2x SM1, 2x SM2, 4x M4H
Dark Angels Set C
What it holds: 4x Rhino/ Razorback, 1x Predator (rem. turret), 6x bikes, 100 troops
Set contains: 2x M4T, SM4, SM1, 2x SM2
Dark Angels Set D
What it holds: 1x Landraider, 1x Rhino/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 1x Predator, 3x Dreadnought/ Speeder, 18 Terminators, 25 troops
Set contains: SM5, SM9, M4H, SM7, F3H
Dark Angels Set E
What it holds: 1x Landraider, 3xRhino/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 1x Predator (rem.turret), 75 troops
Set contains: SM2, SM1, SM9, 3x M4H
Dark Angels Set F
What it holds: 1x Drop pod, 3x Rhino, 100 troops
Set contains: SM11, SM10, 4x M4H
Dark Angels Set G
What it holds: 2x Rhino/ Whirlwind/ Razorback, 1x Predator, 18 Terminators, 100 troops
Set contains: V5H, 4x M4H, F3H
Dark Angels Set H
What it holds: 4x Rhino, 2x Predator (rem. turrets), 100 troops
Set contains: 2x M4T, V2T
Dark Angels Set I
What it holds: 4x Rhino/ Razorback, 1x Predator, 6x bikes, 100 troops
Set contains: 2x M4T, V2T
Dark Angels Set J
What it holds: 1x Landraider, 2x Rhino/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 1x Predator, 2x Dreadnought, 18 Terminators, 25 troops
Set contains: M3H, V5T, F3H
Dark Angels Set K
What it holds: 1x Landraider, 3xRhino/ Razorback/ Whirlwind, 1x Predator (rem.turret), 75 troops
Set contains: V5H, M3H, V2H, 2x M4H
Dark Angels Set L
What it holds: 1x Drop pod, 3x Rhino, 100 troops
Set contains: V1H, 4x M4H
Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforcek:
What it holds: Holds all the contents of the Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforce (speeder, 6 bikes, attack bike), plus additional space for another speeder, 2 rhinos, 18 terminators/ HQ and 40 troops!
Set contains: 2x N4H, 2x SM8, SM2, SM22, F3H
Click here to buy a case, trays or sets for your Dark Angels army

Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforce (Warhammer boxed Sets) :

Sets:

Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforcek:
What it holds: Holds all the contents of the Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforce (speeder, 6 bikes, attack bike), plus additional space for another speeder, 2 rhinos, 18 terminators/ HQ and 40 troops!
Set contains: 2x N4H, 2x SM8, SM2, SM22, F3H
Click here to buy a case, trays or sets for your Dark Angels Ravenwing battleforce army


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Really a Dreadknight? That makes little sense to me. Stormraven ok, but dread knight?

also a contemptor dread?.....

ill believe it when i see it


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

They can already use contemptors and mortis contemptors according to imperial armor apoc volume 2.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

You are reading too deep into this i suspect, the ravenwing battleforce already exists


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> You are reading too deep into this i suspect, the ravenwing battleforce already exists


This as well as the Dark Angels Tray list you have seeming to be _exactly_ identical to the Space Marine Tray list leads me to believe that you are indeed reading a tad too deep into this


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to add that these are all pretty basic Space Marine trays. They appear to be a culmination of most things Space Marine/Grey Knight. 

I think you're reading far too much into this, as KR aren't notified of future releases from GW


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

The heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I would like to add that these are all pretty basic Space Marine trays. They appear to be a culmination of most things Space Marine/Grey Knight.
> 
> I think you're reading far too much into this, as KR aren't notified of future releases from GW


That or someone is getting a big lawsuit from gw.....


----------



## austinitor (Mar 15, 2012)

Why would GW tip a competitor? This makes no sense.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> That or someone is getting a big lawsuit from gw.....


Games Workshop don't even tell their _own staff_ about future products nowadays...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> That or someone is getting a big lawsuit from gw.....


it's like an america away from america. "SUE! SUE! SUE!"


----------

